# Prevailing Wages



## finto65 (Jan 28, 2009)

What exactly is entailed with prevailing wage? What are the UPs and DOWNs? There are many jobs right now with school improvements etc. but all are prevailing wages. I think I may be missing out on so much because maybe I need a better understanding of what is involved with doing prevailing wages. Can anybody give a little insight on it. Much appreciated.


----------



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

prevailing wage requires you to pay employees a wage set by the government, according to the classification of that worker. you usually have to include benefits in the wage as well.
when we did some P/W work in Oyster Bay, NY, our regular $20 per hour guys got $50 per hour. When you bid a job, you need to adjust your quote to take in account the much higher payroll burden.


----------



## finto65 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks eews, I just read up on it from the NY state Dept. of Labor and I also went to different forums and read many discussions on it. So I am understanding it a lot more. Basically, you need to pay your guys much more, keep bookkeeping PERFECT and in a nut shell, Bid higher to make a decent profit and prob. never get the job. 
I am sure you know how things around here are right now but yet there is so many school jobs/colleges etc which require PW. I think I need to contact my accountant and get his opinion. Thank you for your reply,
Best Luck to you!


----------

